# Saharah in town! / Marina crafting Bamboo Sphere!



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Saharah is here!
For Bells, she has Dark - chocolates flooring, and ramshackle wall.
She is also selling brown argyle rug, blue vinyl sheet and yellow small round rug.

Marina is in the back, furthest house on the right side!  The path will lead you to the first incline, you'll need to go further right off the path next to the river for the second incline, I'm redesigning since I wasn't aware of the incline limit beforehand. ):

*Please use the airport when leaving*, using the - button will potentially revoke purchases made by others.
If you are unable to leave after three times of the countdown timing out, then ignore the previous rule, as someone is clearly not paying attention and I don't want to hold up the queue too long.

*No entry free required obviously!  *But tips are super appreciated.  : )  If you could leave any tips off to the right of Able's OR up next to the pink house on the third level, that would be awesome.
You may help yourself to the shops ( Nook's has been mostly cleared out but you can come see what else they have ), but be courteous and try to get all shopping done within 10 minutes.

You may also pick any flowers _except_ the flowers near the waterfall between Nook's and Able's, please leave those to be.
You may also help yourself to the DIY cards on my beach to the left.  _If you take a DIY card, it would be awesome if you could leave a small tip ( 1k or so ) in exchange, as I usually use trade these for DIYs I don't have_.

*Dodo Code: F6BVP*


----------



## nammie (Apr 29, 2020)

FYI the wall/floor you get from tickets is always random, so theres no guarantee any visitors will get the cafe curtain wall haha


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks so much for doing this! 
I'm coming by now - Sam from Kokomo


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

nammie said:


> FYI the wall/floor you get from tickets is always random, so theres no guarantee any visitors will get the cafe curtain wall haha



Ooh, really? o: I didn't know that; I'll have to change this in the title, thanks.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 29, 2020)

Are the hybrids near the beach up for grabs?


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

mayorsam17 said:


> Are the hybrids near the beach up for grabs?



Anything except the ones by the waterfall can be picked, first or second level. : )


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 29, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Anything except the ones by the waterfall can be picked, first or second level. : )


wow! thank you so much


----------



## Polilla (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you, she has daisy meadow as trading floor

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

She didnt gave me the  cafe Wall its a magna cavern wall


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Boops since I figured out Coco is crafting.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible!


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Katy88 said:


> I'd love to come if possible!



Gate is still open, help yourself!
The paths lead to the first ramp to the second level, but the second incline is just to the right, I need to move it to line up and haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 29, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Gate is still open, help yourself!
> The paths lead to the first ramp to the second level, but the second incline is just to the right, I need to move it to line up and haven't gotten to it yet.



duh, I hadn’t seen the code was in the first post  On my way!


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Island currently empty!


----------



## Foxtrot422 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm on my way!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 29, 2020)

Ohhh, I'd love to come for the bamboo bench if the crafting is still on-going!


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 29, 2020)

i'd love to come !!!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 29, 2020)

Whelp, got kicked out by a communication error before I could get the DIY... Could we get a new Dodo code so I can at least get my tip back?


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Whelp, got kicked out by a communication error before I could get the DIY... Could we get a new Dodo code so I can at least get my tip back?



Sorry about that, it's open again. If she's no longer crafting, let me know, but I think she is.


----------



## Baroque (Apr 29, 2020)

Ah! If she is, that’d be great  I’ll be right over!


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 29, 2020)

am i still able to come by?


----------



## Baroque (Apr 29, 2020)

Doesn’t seem like the new Dodo code works, though... Is it the right one? ‘.’


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Doesn’t seem like the new Dodo code works, though... Is it the right one? ‘.’



It should be, others have come by. Is it working now?


----------



## Baroque (Apr 29, 2020)

Nope, nothing still... Very odd. Might be something on my end? Ô_o


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Nope, nothing still... Very odd. Might be something on my end? Ô_o



I created a new one, if that one doesn't work I'll pick up the card on a secondary account and bring it to you after work. LMK!


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 29, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Nope, nothing still... Very odd. Might be something on my end? Ô_o


mine isn't working either !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

it works now!!!  thank you so much !!!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry for the bother, glad it worked out!


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Sorry for the bother, glad it worked out!


NP, thanks for the tip. : D


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

Boops, new crafter for the next three hours! : )


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, is Marina still crafting?


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 29, 2020)

i'd love to come get that Dark Chocolate flooring~


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Hi, is Marina still crafting?


Yes, she just started!



SakuraJD said:


> i'd love to come get that Dark Chocolate flooring~


Come on by!  I'm off work now so I'll just be around town in general.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 29, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Yes, she just started!



Can I come over to get the DIY?


----------



## Faux (Apr 29, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Can I come over to get the DIY?



Sure can, code is in the OP!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 29, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Sure can, code is in the OP!



OK, I'm on my way!
Thank you!


----------



## Dracule (Apr 29, 2020)

Are you still open, bby? uwu

(Btw, only looking to get Saharah for her yellow small round mat. <3)


----------



## Azureusmusique (Apr 29, 2020)

I've been looking for bamboo stuff.  Are they still crafting?


----------

